
Stardog 4: Polyglot Graph Database - kendallgclark
http://stardog.com/
======
d2xdy2
I use Neo4j for two projects at the moment, though I make pretty heavy use of
the REST api as I'm not working on the JVM. What advantages does Stardog have
over Neo4j?

~~~
kendallgclark
It supports both property graphs and semantic graphs seamlessly, plus a bunch
of other powerful features Neo4j can't touch like virtual graphs
([http://docs.stardog.com/#_virtual_graphs](http://docs.stardog.com/#_virtual_graphs)),
integrity constraints
([http://docs.stardog.com/#_validating_constraints](http://docs.stardog.com/#_validating_constraints)),
explanations
([http://docs.stardog.com/#_explaining_reasoning_results](http://docs.stardog.com/#_explaining_reasoning_results)),
versioning graphs with a Git-like model
([http://docs.stardog.com/#_versioning](http://docs.stardog.com/#_versioning)),
user-defined rules
([http://docs.stardog.com/#_user_defined_rule_reasoning](http://docs.stardog.com/#_user_defined_rule_reasoning)).
And it supports all of TinkerPop3 including Gremlin.

It also has full REST support for non-JVM apps.

Stardog is a better graph database, but especially when integrating
heterogenous data in the graph is key to success.

~~~
d2xdy2
Interesting. I'll have to play with it this weekend. Thanks for the
information.

------
kendallgclark
Combines property graph (Apache TinkerPop 3 and Gremlin) with RDF, SPARQL,
OWL, and rules... Graph all teh things!

